# USB Stick wird als Security Device erkannt



## Hoffie (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe einen 128 MB Usb Stick und folgendes Problem:

Ich musste den Stick neu formatieren, da es ein Noname Produkt ist habe ich die Bordmittel von Win2000 verwendet und Ihn leider auf Fat32 formatiert, seitdem wird der Stick nur noch als Security Device erkannt und ich kann ihn nicht mehr auf Fat 16 formatieren.

Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir da Jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Caliterra (9. Oktober 2003)

Hast Du einen USB- Treiber dazu?
Wenn ja dann zwinge ihn doch den Treiber manuell auf.
Weil Du ja weist was es wirklich ist kannste das ja mal probieren.

Vielleicht klappts ja dann.


----------



## Hoffie (10. Oktober 2003)

Nö kein Treiber vorhanden, nimmt den MS eigenen.
Will ich den Treiber installieren finde ich ihn nich.


----------



## Caliterra (10. Oktober 2003)

Hat das Ding auch einen Hersteller und eine Gerätebezeichnung


----------



## Hoffie (10. Oktober 2003)

Nö steht nur folgendes drauf:

Certified Hi-Speed USB 2.0 BAR
1020_128M

Ansonsten nichts mehr.


----------



## Caliterra (10. Oktober 2003)

Versuche mal "usbstor.inf" in "?(C):/winnt/inf" als Treiber anzugeben.

Frage kannst du mit der Eingabeaufforderung zugreifen?
Wenn ja dann formatiere dort.

Du könntest Dich auch einmal als admin einloggen und schauen ob Du Zugiff hast.


----------



## Hoffie (15. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, dass ich mich heute erst melde.

Kann auch über DOS und den von Dir genannten Treiber nicht zugreifen.
Ein Bekannter von mir meinte es ginge evtl. mit Linux und hat den Stick zum testen mitgenommen.

Gruß

Hoffie


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

> Ein Bekannter von mir meinte es ginge evtl. mit Linux und hat den Stick zum testen mitgenommen.


Jo das sollte eigentlich ohne größere Probleme funktionieren. Ich wüsste zwar spontan nicht wie, aber ich habe auch kaum Ahnung von Linux. Also hoffen wir, dass er sie hat und nicht "versehentlich" noch ein anderes abenteuerliches Dateisystem "aufspielt" und bald hast du deinen wieder funktionstüchtigen Stick zurück.


----------



## Hoffie (15. Oktober 2003)

Habe meinen Stick jetzt wieder.

Auch unter Linux keine Chance an das Ding ranzukommen!

Muß ihn dann wohl einschicken  

Mich interresiert trotz allem ob es dazu noch ne vernünftigere Lösung gibt, da ich anscheinend nicht der einzige bin der sich mit dem Problem rumschlägt.


----------



## Caliterra (15. Oktober 2003)

Also ich glaube das Du das Ding auf jeden Fall zurückbringen solltest denn
dieses Problem haben noch wesentlich mehr Leute.


siehe:
http://www.treiber-world.de/postx135-0-0.html


----------



## xSMOKEx (21. Dezember 2003)

also das problemm *hatte* ;-)  ich auch heh

da gibts nur eins und das ist nicht umtausch.. schlieslich sind da ev wichtige daten drauf selbst wenn nicht is es einfach..  den stick wiederherzustellen

du brauchst nur 2 freeware programme
1:
USB Recover aka EZ_Recover/EZRecover EZ_Recover

2:
PC Inspector File Recovery
File Recovery

nun gehst du in den gerätemanager und deinstallierst Security Device
steckst denn stick nochmal an er sollte nun schreien: USB Security Device found
statt Security Device found falls nicht lass einmal EZ_recovery laufen (fehlermeldung ok) dann sollte es gehn
gut er will nen treiber für USB Security Device haben (2515.sys
der is in c:\winnt\system32\drivers\
nachdem du ihm installiert hast is der stick zwar nicht in explorer anwählbar aber nun kann EZ_recover draufzugreifen!
einfach starten und wiederherstellen..
danach stick abnehmen und wieder anschliesen solltest nun wieder einen usb mass storage haben
aber files sind weg mit file recovery 
kannst du aber nun zugreifen auf den stick (finde verlorene daten)
kann sein das das programm crasht beim einlesen (also weniger als deine max usb stick größe nehmen wenn das der fall is..
wenn du also nen 128mb stick hast und sagen wir du weist das nur 60mb voll sind brauchst du ja nicht die ganzen 128mb suchen.. 

wenn er die files gefunden hat.. speicherst du sie kann sein das sie aufgeblasen(größe) sind usw.. die meisten files sollten aber funktionieren kann auch sein das er zb ne xls (excel) als doc erkennt.. umbenennen und dann sollte die datei auch wieder gehn.. na ja ne garantie das alle files recovert werden können gibt es nicht 
hab damit 80% meiner datein wiederherstellen können
danach stick formatieren 
fertig
wer einfach nur seinen stick wiederherstellen will
braucht nur den ersten schritt machen sobald der stick wiederhergestellt is einfach formatieren



> Also ich glaube das Du das Ding auf jeden Fall zurückbringen



typisch linux user..

bei euch is alles freeware also umtauschen is einfacher heh


----------



## greeenhorn (5. Januar 2004)

*nicht*

hi xsmokex,
danke für die ausführliche anleitung, aber ich habe da ein problem wenn ich das
programm  ezrecover aufrufe erkennt er mir den stick und es geht alles wunderbar nur dann kommt die fehlermeldung recover fail  (2,0).
 weißt da zufällig auch die lösung...ich habe einen usb2.0 von sony...betr.sys.
 win xp prof.
 danke schon mal
 gruß

p.s. ich hab das prog. esrec. an pc´s mit usb 2.0 u. 1 anschlüssen laufen lassen mit der gleichen fehlermeldung


----------



## Osiris-timeless (3. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank xsmokex durch deine Hilfe konnte ich meinen Usbstick wiederbeleben.


----------

